# Home made mix



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Can everyone who makes their own fruitfly media place their recipe here? Let's get some recipes in an isolated spot. Tell how you made it, if it molded, if it smells, how well it worked. Post good and bad, but please say which you are posting :? .
Thanks everybody.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

No one makes their own media?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

We don't have time to post...we're all too busy making our own media :lol: 
Just kidding of course!
I use the "power mix" do a search on here and you'll find the recipe.
It works well for melagonaster and hydei.
I recently started omitting the vinegar in the recipe for my hydei, and instead use mold inhibitor from ed's, as many people agree that hydei hate vinegar. 
I also add some ground flax seeds to the mix, usually two tablespoons per batch.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Greg,

When I made my own media I used the Power mix as well. It tends to stink when you make it, but after that I didn't have any smell issues. 

Here's a direct link to it:

http://www.doylesdartden.com/fruitfly.html#MEDIA

I stopped making my own media since I only have 2 adult frogs now.

Hope that helps,


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

I use 64 oz juice bottles (makes about 2-3 cultures)

1 mashed up over ripe banana
2 cups of apple sauce
2-3 cups of oatmeal
about 1/4 cup of white vinegar

Mix it up real good 

sprinkle bakers yeast over the top 

add raffia/flies and foam stopper

Let sit for 10 days and poof a months worth of FFs


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I appreciate the replies. Thank you.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

Well we have always done it very simple (but I am trying eds fly meat mixes right now to see how they compare)
But our mix was eyeballed, but basically 3/4s potato flake, 1/4 brewers yeast, then add apple cider vinegar till its about oatmeal looking, let sit to thicken, add flies...... seems to have worked fine but I find it can smell.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice, this post is starting to go somewhere. I think that some posts need to be brought together to get a nice gathering of information for those who want some answers to questions. Sometimes different opinions are tough to find using the search function, or it will just take a while. Thats why the food FAQ is nice. My goal for this post is to get many opinions, recipes, and results for some homemade media all in one spot. Let's see what we can do. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Here are some links to previous post that I found:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... =power+mix

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... =power+mix

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... =power+mix

These are just a few that I chose to look through that had some similar recipes and results. It seems that I joined after everyone had their homemade mix talks, so not that many people are interested anymore. Hopefully those recipes given on this post and the ones I just found from previous posts will help somebody out. Thanks for your help evryone who participated in this post or the ones I just found. 

Note: That doesn't mean not to post anymore recipes or results using homemade mixes.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

8 cups potato flakes
1 cup powdered sugar
1/2 cup brewers yeast
Use 1/3 cup media and 1:1 ratio of vinegar:water per culture, I use 1/2 cup of the vinegar water mixture, but it depends on your climate. I no longer use this medium, but it served me well when I did. I am using another medium that I concocted, it works as well as commercial mixes, which is the reason I am not giving out the recipe, as I do not want to step on any toes.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Another good thing to mention is how many FF cultures each batch of media makes.

Luke


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

well finding a recipe that is a good as you say could only benefit the hobby, i dont see the point in not letting other people know so that they can better their animals feeder supply. Not to mention the majority of froggers dont bother to buy the comercial media as it is. 

Ryan


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

geckguy said:


> I am using another medium that I concocted, it works as well as commercial mixes, which is the reason I am not giving out the recipe, as I do not want to step on any toes.


Why would the people that make commercial mixes care? I buy commercial mixes for the convienence, and I suspect others that do so do it for the same reason. If it makes peoples' lives easier to do it your way, why not share it? I'm sure the pros (who are in this business because they love darts, after all) would want the best for peoples' frogs. So you wouldn't be stepping on any toes.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Well thanks for the one recipe, witholding information, well I guess that is your choice. Sad, but what can we do? Surprised though by your decision.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> 8 cups potato flakes
> 1 cup powdered sugar
> 1/2 cup brewers yeast
> Use 1/3 cup media and 1:1 ratio of vinegar:water per culture


I used this recipie to make 4 cultures a few months ago, and the fly production is incredible. A single culture produced enough flies to feed almost my entire collection. The downsides are that if you don't feed out enough flies daily, there will be substantial die-off, and the culture will crash. Also, whatever room the cultures are stored in will stink like the media, and it won't be pleasant.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I think the vinegar makes it stink.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I use pretty close to the same recipe, and yes it does make for stinky cultures. But, I now activate my bakers yeast how Jerry (here on the board) mentioned to do a while back. You use 1/2c warm water, 1/8tsp powdered sugar, and 1/8tsp bakers yeast. Mix it all and let it sit for about ten minutes and mix it up good. It reminds me of the smell of bread as it is being made. Then put about three spoonfuls of the liquid on top of each already made culture. I just make sure to cover the whole top of the media with it. I still use vinegar, but with this yeast method the cultures don't smell!! They actually smell somewhat pleasant! Just thought I would throw that out there for you guys.

-Shelley


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Who has used fructose (fruit sugar) instead of powdered/granulated sugar?

And has anybody been able to assess the difference between using rolled oats and potato flakes?

What supplements (gut loading) products does everyone add into their media?

Luke


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

i make my own media at home and it works for me ive been using it for 5 months and it works 

1.21/2cups Idaho potato flakes 
2.2cups oat meal 
3.2sp sugar cane sugar
4.11/2sp yeast the one you get at the 99c store 
5.1tsp d3 vitamins exotarra one
6.50%apple sider vinegar
7.50%bottle water
(water does not need to be hot)
add 2-3sp media add the liquids(water/vinegar) let sit for about 10min for yeast to start its process and add extra liquid to the point till moist enough for your finger to stick in media let sit for an hour and add FF's (tip when you add the coffee filters the water absorbs and is up to 1inch and the FF's lay their larva and 4 days latter u will see the larva moving around. If you see the media start to get hard add more of the liquid and problem solved hope it helps it really works for me and ive been sticking to this recipe for its good use and production ) if you have eny questions feel free to ask me and ill get back to u asap. 


[email protected]


----------

